# Tyres



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Quick question, what's the comparison in prices of tyres in Spain compared to England? My tyres have about 4mm left and I'm not sure whether to get a set now in the UK before I move or wait until I go. I'm a little concerned that when I come to change my car to Spanish plates the ITV guys might fail them even if I've bought new and they have plenty of tread left. I know you have to have the same make on an axle but my plan is just to get 4 of the same anyway but if I spend £600 on a set here, will they pass the ITV in Spain? I can't see any reason why they would fail but the authorities appear to be laws unto themselves!

So buy a new set in UK, or get them in Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> Quick question, what's the comparison in prices of tyres in Spain compared to England? My tyres have about 4mm left and I'm not sure whether to get a set now in the UK before I move or wait until I go. I'm a little concerned that when I come to change my car to Spanish plates the ITV guys might fail them even if I've bought new and they have plenty of tread left. I know you have to have the same make on an axle but my plan is just to get 4 of the same anyway but if I spend £600 on a set here, will they pass the ITV in Spain? I can't see any reason why they would fail but the authorities appear to be laws unto themselves!
> 
> So buy a new set in UK, or get them in Spain?


Buy in England.

I used to have a large Volvo and saved 100 euros per corner by buying in England. 

And that's taking into account DHL costs and fitting costs here!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive always taken the opportunity to buy tyres in the UK

When I costed them in Spain they were a ridiculous price


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive always taken the opportunity to buy tyres in the UK
> 
> When I costed them in Spain they were a ridiculous price


They are. 
Only gets sensible if you buy online then you've got to get someone to fit them . Tracking , that's another thing that costs a fortune !


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

My tyres all had to be changed for the ITV. Cost a fortune. Garage owner told me that tyres are not manufactured anywhere in Spain and all therefore have to be imported. So much for the 'free trade' idea within European Community - even given the transport costs.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

For the ITV the tyres should have been made in Europe. I have had American tyres fail on a jeep as they had not been changed (direct import from America) 

Davexf


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Dave and everyone else,
I was thinking of getting a set of Michelin's as they're my preference; so as long as they're made in Europe there will be no danger of having to change them?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I too have saved a lot of money buying from the UK and paying the carriage costs compared to buying here in Spain, but that is on tyres for large cars, smaller tyres seem pretty reasonable in places like Feuvert or Aurgi.

The larger UK tyre retailers usually have good rates with couriers and can send them far cheaper than you could get them sent for privately. I know of one very good business for this but I understand that I shouldn't give them free publicity so if anyone wants to know who I used drop me a PM.

I have had no issues passing the ITV with tyres made outside the EU though, I have Korean tyres on one of my cars and have had Japanese tyres on my motorbike.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I purchased x 4 Tyres for a 4 x 4 AND imported them from the UK for about 60 Euros (for the set) Cheaper than I could buy the equivalent tyres for in Spain. Local Garage fitted and Balanced them for 20 Euros.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I would buy if possible tyres batteries in the uk they are absolutely rediculas prices here 
As for the itv in 9 yrs of being here my belingo has had partworn tyres 25 euros each and never had a problem with itv biggest problem i got was tinted windows even though factory fitted 
So if poss buy in the uk


----------

